# Eleven-fiori?



## TomS (May 7, 2010)

Here's my entry in the millefiori show that's going on. But no PC, only leather. Eleven flowers carved in the 'Western Floral' style on the cover. A small floral inside. And some basket weave stamping on the back. All comments welcome.
Tom
Ooops, I should have put a pen in the pen sleeve.
To see more items, go to my friends web site www.riverridgeleather.com
I did all the carving on all the items.


----------



## Gary Max (May 7, 2010)

Your workmanship is outstanding-- Heck I bet you can't count how many hours you have invested -----I would buy a better tablet to put in it.


----------



## TomS (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. I have 23 hours in the carving and stamping. Another 7 in cutting, assembly, and finish work. This is on display at my buddies harness shop, to show what could be done if you wanted something fancy.
Tom


----------



## Gary Max (May 7, 2010)

I would of guessed at least twice that much. Do you start with a pattern or is it all free hand. The reason I ask is I am wanting to do some carveing on one of my big Vases.


----------



## CSue (May 7, 2010)

Geez! That is a beautiful piece of work! It is so nice to see good leather work!

I've done leather work years ago. So I really understand the amount of time and work you put into that. And what a great job. I appreciate the perspective with the tablet. I used to hand stitch the binding.  Is yours machine stitched?  I think I would have used a darker contrasting stitching.  (And, IMHO, the stamped patterning on the back seems too busy for that beautiful floral work.  Just a few nice accents on the back would have been great. - thats what I would have done.)


----------



## ldb2000 (May 7, 2010)

Beautiful workmanship on that . Outstanding !!!


----------



## greggas (May 7, 2010)

Tom...WOW...the cover is gorgeous...actually all of it is.  Another craft I wish i knew...thanks for sharing


----------



## TomS (May 7, 2010)

Gary- This was done with a pattern. I usually use a pattern on the big items. I'll do freehand on some smaller things.
Cathy Sue- This was hand stitched. About 2 hours worth. I like to take common items my friend sells, and take them 'over the top'.
Tom


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2010)

That's an awesome piece of art.


----------



## Bree (May 8, 2010)

TomS said:


> Here's my entry in the millefiori show that's going on. But no PC, only leather. Eleven flowers carved in the 'Western Floral' style on the cover. A small floral inside. And some basket weave stamping on the back. All comments welcome.
> Tom
> Ooops, I should have put a pen in the pen sleeve.


 
Very fine carving and stamping.  From what I can see your edge burnishing is very good too.  The only nit I would pick is that I would have put a liner on the front cover to hide the negative image of your carving from coming through.

Did you hand stitch or machine stitch?  If the latter what machine did you use?
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## louisbry (May 8, 2010)

Beautiful piece.   I would be hesitant to use such a nice piece of art.


----------



## TomS (May 8, 2010)

Bree-Thanks. It's all hand stitched. Saddlers stitch, or sometimes called double running stitch. One cord with a needle on each end.
Tom


----------



## bitshird (May 8, 2010)

A very awesome cover, some Legal Eagle should have no trouble falling in love with one like that. I can just barely write and I like it, great craftsmanship and wonderful design.


----------



## Bree (May 8, 2010)

TomS said:


> Bree-Thanks. It's all hand stitched. Saddlers stitch, or sometimes called double running stitch. One cord with a needle on each end.
> Tom


 
It's beautiful hand stitching.  Job very well done!  I have a Toro 4000-LA25.  It could not have stitched that any better than you did.  Indeed your stitch is much stronger than a machine lockstitch.  I have no patience for hand stitching!  Too many pens to make!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## thewishman (May 8, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Where is the harness shop? Since we're almost neighbors, I'd love to check out your work.

NPGJ
(Nice Portfolio, Good Job)


----------



## TomS (May 8, 2010)

Chris-His shop is out in Coshocton, at Roscoe Village. Knights Harness Shop. I usually go out there on Fridays. Web site is www.riverridgeleather.com
Tom


----------



## Old Lar (May 8, 2010)

Very nice work!  I tooled a lot of leather when I was younger.  Much younger....  I had an employee come into my office with a similar notebook.  Also very nice, I still appreciate GREAT leatherwork.
Larry


----------



## Toni (May 9, 2010)

Tom~that is amazing!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## seamus7227 (May 9, 2010)

Tom, Just how much would you sell that for? I might need to start saving cuz that is such a beautiful piece, I would love to own that! Damn great job and craftsmanship!


----------



## TomS (May 9, 2010)

Seamus-Thanks for the compliments. I made that to be on display in my friends shop to show what we can do to dress up an item. Plain notebooks sell for $150. To duplicate that one, it would probably be $450 due to the many hours in it. Too much for a notebook. But it's main purpose is to show off  our workmanship.
Tom


----------



## 1dweeb (May 14, 2010)

Very well done. My wife carves leather so I know what goes into that.


----------

